

Apostrophes are hard [PIC] - not_an_alien
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/06/apple-wwdc-2010-113-rm-eng.jpg

======
SlowOnTheUptake
If Donahoe was speaking, rather than writing, how do we know that he didn't
make a slip of the tongue and use the possessive form "its" when he really
meant to say: "it's." Maybe the quote is accurate.

------
coderdude
This is the same kind of submission that everyone is complaining about at the
top of HN right now. Flagged.

------
NickPollard
I wonder how many people will correctly spot which one the missing apostrophe
is - I used to get it wrong quite a lot, as it's slightly counter-intuitive.

